# Smoked cauliflower



## atomicsmoke (Jul 20, 2015)

This is dirtsailor's approach, might seem counterintuitive (its wet sauce, not a rub), but it works well.

I parboiled the whole head for 10min. I used mustard and Greek yoghurt (not mayo - not a fan of store bought mayo, or any mayo in foods to be cooked). One bowl of sauce was "neutral" : salt, garlic powder, dried onion, paprika, pepper. The other, the "ethnic" bowl,  had cumin instead of paprika.












IMG_20150720_162133.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 20, 2015


















IMG_20150720_162836.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 20, 2015






Cheese












IMG_20150720_162340.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 20, 2015






Looks like cooked whole brain












IMG_20150720_173038.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 20, 2015






Not much smoke flavour, but loved it. Will do again.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tasty looking cauliflower! We haven't done one in awhile. It might be time!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 20, 2015)

Cross sections












IMG_20150720_211456.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jul 20, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 26, 2015)

AS, Looks good sir !


----------

